# Late night pic



## MoreliaViridis (May 19, 2021)

Rotala macrandra mini type 4 looking mighty

I could not make their leaves completely flat but some curls look good


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

What tonina is [email protected]


----------



## MoreliaViridis (May 19, 2021)

DennisSingh said:


> What tonina is [email protected]


Lotus blossom


----------

